# Schwiinn Black Phantom parts.



## KENDF (Dec 23, 2010)

Schwinn Black Phantom and other early Schwinn parts for sale on Criagslist. 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2127571665.html
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2127531464.html


----------

